# 829 BHSS. First Time Travel Trailer Owner, No Manual, Need Help.



## Biggspeed (May 21, 2021)

I haven’t been able to find a manual online. Most people say it’s a “generic” manual and that there is no specific manual to my model. 2007 829BHSS. Previous owner was poor on maintenance, can you say money pit. Anyways I’m trying to troubleshoot a no hot water situation. On my switch panel I have the typical hot water tank switch but once pressed to on, it doesn’t light up. I’m running on mains for power and the breaker is on. Checked the element and it’s not burnt (has continuity). However when testing the thermo switches I get no AC or DC on the corresponding switches. Can someone tell me what the unlabelled switches are for on my switch panel please?  Thanks.
Note: I do have the cold weather pack although I haven’t seen it.


----------



## Biggspeed (May 21, 2021)

Well I got it to work on AC. I assume the inside switch is for DC and Gas?


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2021)

The switch on the upper left that has a red light with it is to turn on the propane side of the water heater. The larger one to the right of it is probably for the 120V heater. Directly under the larger switch is the tank level indication and you press on the one that you with the level of. I will guess that the switch to the lower left is probably for the fresh water pump, but that is only a guess.


----------



## Biggspeed (May 28, 2021)

TY for your reply. The red-lit button under my notification panel is the freshwater pump. You said the large switch to the upper right was for the 120v heater. Do you mean the furnace no? I do know that when I turn the lower-left one on the inverter fan immediately fires up.


----------

